# 9 pt.



## AllOutdoors (Nov 27, 2015)

I killed this guy last Sunday morning. Opening weekend of rifle.






350 Remington magnum.
Max load of Ramshot Tac.
200 gr. Hornady interloc.
35 yd. Shot. No tracking needed.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2015)

Huge buck, congrats man!


----------



## -CN- (Nov 27, 2015)

Jim said:


> Huge buck, congrats man!


..huge BULLET!
Kinda big for whitetail. But ended up no extra dead I guess. 
Great deer!


----------



## KMixson (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice deer you have there. Congrats.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Nov 28, 2015)

-CN- said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Huge buck, congrats man!
> ...


Huge bullet and huge hollars! I don't care to chance it.







This one my son killed on juvenile could have likely went another 300 ft to the bottom if not getting wedged under a log. I'm too old for this...lol . So I like mine to stay put when I pull the trigger.


----------



## overboard (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks like a nice high rack.
Congrats. to both you and your son! =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 28, 2015)

Congrats


----------

